# Urdu: maaloomaat



## lcfatima

I know that maaloomaat means information as in knowledge, but can it mean information as details about oneself, as in:

You have all of my information (passport number, license, or what have you).

I suspect in common language, the speaker would simply say "information" in English, but if maaloomaat is not the correct Urdu word, what should I be saying here instead?


----------



## panjabigator

I suppose <tafsiile.n> would not be appropriate here for details.  I'd be interested to learn the Hindi equivalent too.


----------



## BP.

_m'aloomaat_ does seem appropriate here. I can imagine phrases like *badharia Internet hamai.n apni tamaam m'aloomaat baham poh.nchaiyay* ('furnish us with all your informations through Internet') or *hamai.n aapki hunooz aur m'aloomaat darkaar hai.n* ('we need still more info about you') that fit your meaning.

_tafSeelaat_ - details: *baraay maherbaani apni tafSeeli résumé*_* bam'aa aik photo hamai.n arsaal kiijiyay* _('please send us your detailed résumé along with one photograph [of yourself]') or *tafSeelaat aa-inda shumaaray mai.n shaay'a ki jaai.ngi* ('details to come in the next edition').

PG, I heard a word at a hotel counter that could be the Hindi equivalent of _m'aloom_ - *jaankaari*.


----------



## Illuminatus

_koi cheez m'aloom hona _= _koi cheez pata hona _= _kisi cheez ki jaankaari hona._

_jaankar _= one who has the information = _jiske paas jaankari hai_


----------



## panjabigator

BP and Illuminatus, thank you.  I couldn't recall the word <jaankaarii> earlier.  

Would this word be understood in Pakistan?


----------



## lcfatima

I asked a Pakistani and he did not know _jaankaari_.


----------



## Illuminatus

Probably I am making a sweeping and incorrect generalization, but I think Hindi speakers know more Urdu words than the other way round.


----------



## lcfatima

Illuminatus I completely agree with you.


----------



## BP.

The reasons lie in history and the present perceived absence of need to learn Hindi in order to communicate with Hindiphones.

What would be the plural of _jaankaari_?

Strange nobody has any questions about the examples I put up. That's a first.


----------



## panjabigator

I have questions, but they merit separate threads.

When would you need <jaankaarii> as a plural?  "Informations" doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## BP.

I meant something akin to _m'aloomaat_ for _m'aloom_. Data from datum.


----------



## Qureshpor

BelligerentPacifist said:


> I meant something akin to _m'aloomaat_ for _m'aloom_. Data from datum.



BP SaaHib. ma3luum, as we know, is (something) known. ma3luumaat therefore is (things) known, hence "information". The word, though being a plural form is of singular significance. 

jaankaarii is a piece of information or in the plural (pieces of/kinds of) information. I don't think jaankaariyaaN would necessarily be wrong. jaankaarii in khetii-baaRii, in shiksha, raajniti etc. (?)


----------



## Qureshpor

Moderators: Would it be possible to open this thread to Hindi as well, with the words "ma3luumaat", "jaankaarii" in the thread title?

I am a bit confused whether "ma3luumaat" is used as a singular noun or a plural noun and therefore the verb following it reflecting the singularity or plurality of this noun. In the following thread, post 13, it is clearly envisaged as a plural noun. And in the second link provided, posts 2, 4 & 5 point to plurality. I have always thought that "ma3luumaat" was simply "information" as a singular noun. Your thoughts please.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2328489&highlight=ma3luumaat (# Post 13)

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1952950&highlight=ma3luumaat (# Posts 2, 4 & 5)


----------



## marrish

Not only that, this post may be added here:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2364023&p=11880742#post11880742 (the last portion).



> *marrish* You might be also interested to learn that *معلومات *_ma3luumaat is a plural noun in Urdu =* اس کے متعلق تھوڑی معلومات ہیں. is ke muta3lliq thoRii ma3luumaat haiN. You cannot replace it freely with jaankaarii without having to change the grammar of the sentence.*_



In this thread post #3 by BP SaaHib has the plural verb as well.


----------



## Qureshpor

Thank you, marrish SaaHib. It seems that Faylasoof, BP and marrish SaaHibaan feel it is a plural noun deserving a plural verb. Alfaaz SaaHib has used it as a singular (as I have been doing) but I am not sure if it was deliberate or accidental. My usage has certainly been deliberate because in my mind it is a plural word used as a singular. I think it might have been you who has cast doubts in my mind now! I would certainly like to get to the bottom of this. 

This is what Nur-ul-LuGhaat says.

1. ma3luumaat- (3ain)* ma3luumah kii jam3. vaaqifiyyat, tajribah, 3ilmii liyaaqat, maHsuusaat

(fiqrah) sahuulat ke i3tibaar se islaam aur duusre mazaahib kaa muqaabalah karne ke liye baRii* ma3luumaat *dar-kaar *hai*.

2 jaane hu'e 'umuur. 3ilm. 

(fiqrah) un *ke* *ma3luumaat* kaa juzv-i-kasiir shaa'i3 ho gayaa hai.

dihlii meN mu'annas, lakhnauu meN muzakkar

* 3arabii (Arabic)

The second is not a suitable example for our purposes but the first one seems to go along with my thinking!


----------



## marrish

Sorry for casting doubts but I hope you don't mind as this can be a good occasion to research this matter thoroughly.

From the second sentence you gave, it is not clear whether the word was sg. or pl., however ''jaane hu'e 'umuur'' is definitely plural.


----------

